# low amh, worried.



## ellej74 (Dec 22, 2011)

hi there, i just got amh result back at 4! I am pretty stressed as we starting first cycle of icsi when my af arrives.. Nurse i saw yesterday was lovely but fairly negative.. Or was that realistic. Does anyone know how bad this is, or have any help or inspiration- am trying to keep positive as excited about finally starting! X x thanks so much


----------

